# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اساطير وعجائب

## مهند حبيب جميل

كان الطيران هو حلم البشريه لقرون طويله, و لم يستطع الإنسان الحديث
 تحقيقه الا قبل حوالي مائة عام تقريبا, ولكننا نعلم الآن أن الإنسان القديم
 توصل الى تقنيات لم نستطع نحن تحقيقها حتى الآن, كالتحنيط و التغلب على
 الجاذبيه لبناء الإهرامات. فهل من المنطقي ان من استطاع التوصل لهذه 
التقنيات قديما لم يستطع أبدا الطيران؟ لماذا قام الانسان القديم اذا برسم 
نقوش لايمكن رؤيتها بوضوح الا من الجو؟ (خطوط النازكا في بيرو) , وكيف تم
 رسم خرائط للقارة المتجمده الجنوبيه بدقه لم نستطع التوصل اليها إلا  حديثا 
 عن طريق التصوير بالأقمار الصناعيه؟ (خريطة بيري ريس).


حسنا اذا , لنلق نظرة على هذه النقوش في احد المعابد المصريه:









وبصورة أقرب:
















هذه النقوش وجدت في معبد (أبيدوس) المصري, ولكن الفراعنه لم
 يتركوا لنا مجرد نقوش على الجدران, ففي عام 1898م, وجد العلماء في 
أحد المقابر نموذجا لطائرة صغيره, ولكن في ذلك الوقت لم تكن الطائرات
 معروفه فلم يهتم بها أحد واعتقدوا انه مجرد مجسم لطائر ما ,وتم تخزينها
 في أحد الصناديق بأسم (نموذج طائر خشبي) في أحد أقبية متحف القاهره. 
وبقي هناك سنوات عديده حتى أكتشفه بالصدفه أحد علماء الآثار
 المصريين (د.خليل) , وبالطبع اهتمت الحكومه المصريه بهذا الاكتشاف 
و انشأت فريق عمل يتكون من مجموعة من العلماء لدراسة هذا النموذج,
 وبعدها تم تغيير اسمه الى (نموذج طائرة) :






تشير نتائج الدراسات على هذا النموذج الى أنه مصنوع بأبعاد ذات تناسب
 دقيق, وهذا التناسب بين الأبعاد و شكل الأجنحه المتجهه في نهايتها الى 
الاسفل قليلا, يتيح للطائرة البقاء معلقه في الهواء وأن تتحمل وزنا كبيرا
 بواسطة قوة دفع بسيطه. ومما يجدر ذكره أن تصميم هذا النموذج مشابه 
للتصميم المطبق على طائرات الكونكورد في أيامنا الحاليه.

وبعيدا عن مصر أيضا, يوجد أدلة على أن القدماء في أماكن أخرى من العالم
 استطاعوا الطيران في نفس تلك الحقبه الزمنيه الموغله في القدم, فمثل
ا في منطقة نازكا في البيرو , يوجد رسوم لحيوانات و طيور مختلفه , العجيب
 في هذه الرسوم أنه لا يمكن أبدا تمييزها من على سطح الارض , بل يجب 
الارتفاع فوقها عاليا , أو بمعنى أصح : الطيران فوقها لكي نستطيع رؤيتها:







كما يوجد نصوص هندية مكتوبه باللغه السنسكريتيه القديمة ,لم يأخذ العلماء
 الهنود هذه النصوص بجديه الا عندما أدخلت الحكومه الصينيه أجزاء منها 
لدراستها ضمن البرنامج الفضائي الصيني, وتتحدث هذه النصوص عن طرق
 للتحكم بالجاذبيه وعن مركبات فضائيه تدعى (فيمانا) (Vimana) استخدموها
 للصعود الى القمر, كما تروي قصة معركة فضائيه بين المركبات الهنديه (فيمانا)
 و المركبات المصنوعه من قبل الاطلنتيس المسماة (اسفاين). تحدثنا هذه
 النصوص عن امبراطورية (راما) التي ظهرت قبل 15000 عام في نفس 
الفترة التي ظهرت فيها حضارة الاطلنتيس الغارقه , وتتحدث النصوص القديمة
 عن أن افراد امبراطورية راما كانوا يتنقلون بواسطة مركبات طائره ذات
 قبه صغيره, ووصفا كهذا يقترب كثيرا من وصف الأطباق الطائره في عصرن
ا الحالي:





وبعد سرد هذه الحقائق, هل لازلت تعتقد , عزيزي القارئ , أن الاخوان رايت
 كانا أول من استطاع الطيران؟

هذا اكبر دليل على ان الفراعنه وما قبلهم هم اصل العلم 

صديقكم مهند

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا مهند...موضوع جميل ومفيد

----------


## السلطان بشار

رائع يا اخي

----------


## drlovely

ممتاز ومعلومات جديدة
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------

